# General > The Literature Network >  Log In trouble

## PeterL

Greetings,
This is the first time when I have been able to log in since 9/5/2016. I tried on three different computers and using different browsers. The text boxes in the upper part of the screen have not worked, and the password space does not obscure my password. I managed to log in using the form that appears after an unsuccessful log in attempt. I also am on aother forum that uses vBulletin, and that has been not problem. Has Lit-Net done anything to the software that migh cause this? And can you suggest any way that might make it easier for me to get on the site. And this site has been opening slower than other sites.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> Greetings,
> This is the first time when I have been able to log in since 9/5/2016. I tried on three different computers and using different browsers. The text boxes in the upper part of the screen have not worked, and the password space does not obscure my password. I managed to log in using the form that appears after an unsuccessful log in attempt. I also am on aother forum that uses vBulletin, and that has been not problem. Has Lit-Net done anything to the software that migh cause this? And can you suggest any way that might make it easier for me to get on the site. And this site has been opening slower than other sites.


I've had the same problems exactly. And I no longer get the option to use italics, bold script, etc. What gives?

----------


## PeterL

Maybe there is an answer.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Cookies and ads enabled ?

----------


## Pompey Bum

Yes, all systems are go. I wonder if this could have something to do with the fact that Peter and I are in the same part of the USA right now. Another thought I had (before hearing about Peter's problem) is that it had to do with my tablet. But Peter says he's been using various computers, so it seems to be something on LitNet's end.

Are you still there, LitNet?

----------


## PeterL

Various security configurations and they all act the same. I am starting to suspect a new version of Java or another language (javascript, Flash, or similar) that would have been downloaded within the last couple of weeks.

----------


## tailor STATELY

Odd. Laptop and Kindle no problem out here in the Sierra Foothills on the Left Coast. Using Opera browser on both.

Bon Chance !

----------


## PeterL

> Odd. Laptop and Kindle no problem out here in the Sierra Foothills on the Left Coast. Using Opera browser on both.
> 
> Bon Chance !


I am becoming more confidnet that it is some add-on that the browser is using one the site. Just which and how it is interfering I don't know, but using the form to sign in works, while the thing in the upper right does not work. I just signed on using twl browsers, so I don't think that browser is the problem, but it may have been a poor update to all browsers

----------


## Danik 2016

I had problems with the site some time ago. If one uses more than one device, one has to check the remember me field or one gets logged out again. I also was directed to a cloud in some ocasions, which for some unfathomable reason is in Argentina. Maybe this form is directing you to the cloud.The weather has some influence too. When it storms the connection is bad.

----------


## Lokasenna

I'm not able to use LitNet with Firefox (my usual browser) anymore - clicking any link on the main page leads to an error screen telling me the 'server has started a process that will never complete', or something like that. For now, I use IE and that seems to work fine. I suspect that's a problem with my computer, but I thought I'd mention it in case it throws any light on other peoples' issues.

----------


## Pompey Bum

In addition to my other woes (sign in weirdness, incredibly long page changes, no bold, italics, underline, etc.) I no longer get the big emoticon screen. I click on the more link (just to the right of this dialogue box) but nothing happens. 

Does anyone from LitNet know why these things are happening?

----------


## PeterL

> I'm not able to use LitNet with Firefox (my usual browser) anymore - clicking any link on the main page leads to an error screen telling me the 'server has started a process that will never complete', or something like that. For now, I use IE and that seems to work fine. I suspect that's a problem with my computer, but I thought I'd mention it in case it throws any light on other peoples' issues.


"The 'server has started a process that will never complete'" strongly suggests that it is a site specific problem, which may explain why there has been no official response on this thread; they are too busy rying to straighten things out to reply.

----------


## Danik 2016

The question is if the site works differently, depending where you are, through different clouds, for example.
I had the problems I stated before, but now its ok logging in from Brazil with Firefox. But I remember a member from the state New York complaining about the difficulty in using the site. That might be one of the reasons he hasn,t frequented the site lately.
I would try to contact the moderators or the Admin if the problems persist.

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I had problems with the site some time ago. If one uses more than one device, one has to check the remember me field or one gets logged out again.


That's normal, Danik.




> The question is if the site works differently, depending where you are, through different clouds, for example. I would try to contact the moderators or the Admin if the problems persist.


Isn't that what we're doing now? I wrote to them through the contact us link the day the problems started, but there has been no response at all. Hopefully Peter is right and this only means they are busy fixing the problem, but it would be nice to hear that from someone in charge. Are you out there, LitNet?

----------


## Danik 2016

I suppose that the way to get a response of the staff is trying to contact someone you know and who is still there.

----------


## Logos

It's still summer time for many users of the site, so, maybe they're busy doing summer time things, like, outside and away from a computer  :Smile: 

I'm no tech-head and in that regard no help for these specific q's about site behaviour, but I can say, in multiple browsers, with this account and a regular-user account for testing, I am able to log in, log out, click links on the main index page and any other page, post to threads, obviously, and I can access the "more" smiley list, so, I don't know what to say to you Peter and anyone else having issues accessing the site but I'll ask Admin about it.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Thanks, Logos. The slow page turn is pretty frustrating.

----------


## PeterL

It would be good if you ask Admin about it. Without looking at the server end software, I can' tell what is new and different there, but something got changed that wasn't changed in other vBulletin sites and that has been causing slow page loading, etc.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

*Litnet login Woes*

Dear Admin,
I too have been experiencing similar technological maladies expressed by the esteemed members above; unable to log in via laptop, the "slow page turn" as described above for example.
I'm getting by with a magnifying glass and a mini- iPad for the time being.
As you continue in your dogged efforts toward finding a solution, I came up with some new technologies that may serve as temporary solution.
Please refer to my compiled thoughts in the image below.

Image sharing can be achieved by using a film camera, developing the images then mailing them to forum members ( be sure to include the zip code and proper postage rate)

Private messages can be handled through telegraph and morse code.

Post cards are perfect for sending those sweet nothings to other members, I call it "Stamp Chat"
As my late father, the rocket scientist, once said, we can put a man on the moon, but logging in can be a b?!&h sometimes.

(In all seriousness, I appreciate the efforts)

----------


## Calidore

FWIW, I read the forum at various times on my Windows desktop, Android tablet, and Android phone, all using the current Firefox release, and have experienced no problems.

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

> FWIW, I read the forum at various times on my Windows desktop, Android tablet, and Android phone, all using the current Firefox release, and have experienced no problems.


Thanks Calidore, your response helped, indirectly and for the moment, we'll see how long it holds up.
I have been using Google Chrome for some time now, so I tried going back to basics using Internet Explorer and here I am typing from the lap top.
Our IT dude back at the office likes to point out that most IT problems are found between the seat and the keyboard.
I'm still puzzled by the Chrome issues though.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Still having the same problems on my IPad. : (

----------


## Pompey Bum

If this is helpful to anyone returning from vacation, I am (rarely) able to sign in the old fashioned way, and when I am I have all functions.  :Wave:  :Nopity:  :Willy Nilly:

----------


## Pompey Bum

Hey hey! Twice in a row. Maybe the hard times are over.  :Party:

----------


## stlukesguild

"Slow Page Turn" is an understatement. Every time I click to turn the page it sits and spins for a good deal of time... so that I end up browsing elsewhere and then come back to LitNet. None of the other sites I frequent have this problem right now.

----------


## Admin

I just had some problems myself (also on chrome), and it was something with the facebook integration. I have turned that off, and it solved my problem. It could also be related to a window's update. Nothing has changed here though (except the facebook integration I just turned off). Is it working better now for any of you?

----------


## Pompey Bum

> I just had some problems myself (also on chrome), and it was something with the facebook integration. I have turned that off, and it solved my problem. It could also be related to a window's update. Nothing has changed here though (except the facebook integration I just turned off). Is it working better now for any of you?


No, it didn't help. The problem is that I (usually) can't sign at the upper right. When I try, the words "user name" do not go away, and my password will not encrypt. I have to sign in using the message screen, but when I do there are a host of limitations and problems to what I can use on the site. On the few occasions when I am able to sign in the regular way, I have no such problems. Now that I have logged out (to see if what you did helped and have been unable to log back in the normal way, I am screwed again. : (

I think Peter has been having similar problems with the log in function.

----------


## Admin

What happens if you just go direct to this page?

http://www.online-literature.com/for...n.php?do=login

Have you cleared browser temporary files and cookies to check that?

----------


## Pompey Bum

That put me right in, but with the same limited options once I get here (no bold, italics, etc; no access to emoticon screen; very slow page turn, etc.). 

I get a cookies cleared message whenever I sign out. I'll go into my IPad's bowels to see what else I can do.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Okay, I just cleared cookies and site info from my IPad, but it did not help. Same problem with sign in and limited access to functions once I'm in. There must be a solution, though, because sometimes (apparently randomly) I am able to sign in at the upper right, and when I do there are no other problems.

----------


## PeterL

> I just had some problems myself (also on chrome), and it was something with the facebook integration. I have turned that off, and it solved my problem. It could also be related to a window's update. Nothing has changed here though (except the facebook integration I just turned off). Is it working better now for any of you?


No, that made no difference to me. When I opened that page directly from the email, I got to that page, but log in was no easier. If it hadn't happened on different computers with different browsers and different versions of Windows, then I would have thought it was on this end, and the other vBulletin site I use is fine. The text boxes on the top edge of pages don't work, and the little drop down menus when one puts the cursor on a username usually don't work; I believe that both of those features are javascript. If I am correct, then there might be a mismatch on javascript.

----------


## Admin

> No, that made no difference to me. When I opened that page directly from the email, I got to that page, but log in was no easier. If it hadn't happened on different computers with different browsers and different versions of Windows, then I would have thought it was on this end, and the other vBulletin site I use is fine. The text boxes on the top edge of pages don't work, and the little drop down menus when one puts the cursor on a username usually don't work; I believe that both of those features are javascript. If I am correct, then there might be a mismatch on javascript.


I did not pick up on that you didn't have the text boxes and other formatting options functional either.

I can tell you this, there has not been any sort of javascript changes to this site in a long time. Did you guys recently install some sort of security software, or update it, or update your browser?

----------


## PeterL

> I did not pick up on that you didn't have the text boxes and other formatting options functional either.
> 
> I can tell you this, there has not been any sort of javascript changes to this site in a long time. Did you guys recently install some sort of security software, or update it, or update your browser?


I'm not surprised. And yes there have been upgraded browsers. I'll see if there were similar problems for other people with updated browsers on similar sites. The thing that bothers me about this is that I regularly use another forum that runs on vBulletin, and that's just fine.

----------

